# What DSLR?



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2022)

My Nikon compact camera is becoming unreliable and I'm tempted to go for a DSLR.
Recently, I bought a working Pentax (film) SLR complete with a 28-80 zoom lens for £8.  My idea was to fit the lens to a DSLR body which I can buy (used) for a fraction of a new camera.  This would give a basic, manual focus DSLR with a 10.2 sensor for not much money.

Is it a good idea to take this option and learn how to use the camera, or to go for an entry level camera with a lens and automatic focus?
Any thoughts / advice from photographers out there?


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 25, 2022)

Howdy - I'd forget using the lens you have on a DSLR as that would severely limit your options. 

DSLR technology is currently being replaced by "Mirrorless" cameras. They work the same. A lot depends on your budget. Without more info I'd say an entry level used DSLR and lens would be a good starting point and probably your cheapest option. 

I buy all my used gear from MPB Photographic.100% reliable and you get a warranty.

https://www.mpb.com/en-uk


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 25, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> DSLR technology is currently being replaced by "Mirrorless" cameras. They work the same. A lot depends on your budget. Without more info I'd say an entry level used DSLR and lens would be a good starting point and probably your cheapest option.


I'm still happy with my Nikon D50 and Canon Rebel DSLRs
.....as long as the cards are available 

I prefer my Nikon as the clarity is markedly better



But
If you're well versed in photography, even the Rebel can do a fine job

An amateur photog showed me his best ways to capture the moon

 

Yes, used, they are a great buy.


----------



## rasmusjc (Dec 25, 2022)

Is DSLR short for Digital Single Lens Reflex ?


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 25, 2022)

Dumped my cameras, iphone to pro max is all that's needed for 99% of shots.

Jon


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 25, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> My Nikon compact camera is becoming unreliable and I'm tempted to go for a DSLR.
> Recently, I bought a working Pentax (film) SLR complete with a 28-80 zoom lens for £8.  My idea was to fit the lens to a DSLR body which I can buy (used) for a fraction of a new camera.  This would give a basic, manual focus DSLR with a 10.2 sensor for not much money.
> 
> Is it a good idea to take this option and learn how to use the camera, or to go for an entry level camera with a lens and automatic focus?
> Any thoughts / advice from photographers out there?


I'm inclined to agree with -Oy-.  Don't bother with a film SLR lens on a DSLR body -- you are limiting yourself from the outset.

You might find that everyone will recommend something different to you.  For what it's worth, I would recommend buying a used DSLR with a used DSLR lense, or two.  Maybe initialy set everything to auto and learn composition rules, then if you feel that braking some of those rules might make for a more intersting photo, then do that too.  Then later set the camera to Aperture Priority, and learn aperture settings whilst the camera figures out the shutter speed itself.  Then move on from that, learing & experimenting with one thing at a time.

I would always recommend upgrading to a better lense before changing the camera body.  I would say a superior body/sensor is nothing without a decent lense.  After all, the lense is the first point of call for the light entering the camera & hitting the sensor.

My first DSLR was a used Canon EOS 350, then a few years later swoped it for a used Canon EOS 650.  After that I considered moving to Nikon, as I considered Nikon sensors to be better, but I feel most people have to look realy close to see the difference.  In the end I kept with Canon, as at the time Canon had more choise of lenses, including more third-partly lenses to choose from.  Several years ago I bought a used Canon 7D MK2, & a 5D MK3.  Thats what I have stuck with.


----------



## Trish (Dec 25, 2022)

Although old technology, I liked my Nikon D40 (comparatively small, lightweight) and Nikon D90 (bigger, weightier) although I prefer using the newer Nikon D5600 now.  I bought a Canon G9x because I wanted a camera I could carry with me most of the time and the G9x is the camera I use most, it's more than a point & shoot and has quite a few options.

I have been surprised at the quality of some mobile phone cameras but, I love cameras so that is always my first choice.

As others have posted above, I would not bother about buying a DSLR to use with an SLR lens.  The DSLR kit lenses are cheap and pretty good.  I inherited a Canon A1 SLR with several lenses and those old lenses are so heavy!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 26, 2022)

First of all, thanks for the replies.  Hope you had a good holiday and that Mrs.OY is getting well.
I'm starting to wonder if a DSLR is even the right way to go.  I have no desire to take award winning photos or anything like that.  I just want something better than my Nikon 'bridge' camera.  Apart from it's zoom range, it was nowhere as good as my old Fuji camera when it came to focus, clarity and image stability.  I don't have (or want) a "smart" phone  or tablet and as my cheap idea to try out a manual DSLR has met with zero enthusiasm, I will look at other options.  Perhaps a modern quality bridge camera would suit me better.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 26, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> First of all, thanks for the replies.  Hope you had a good holiday and that Mrs.OY is getting well.
> I'm starting to wonder if a DSLR is even the right way to go.  I have no desire to take award winning photos or anything like that.  I just want something better than my Nikon 'bridge' camera.  Apart from it's zoom range, it was nowhere as good as my old Fuji camera when it came to focus, clarity and image stability.  I don't have (or want) a "smart" phone  or tablet and as my cheap idea to try out a manual DSLR has met with zero enthusiasm, I will look at other options.  Perhaps a modern quality bridge camera would suit me better.


Mrs Oy is showing signs of life - thanks 

What model is your old Nikon bridge camera and what is the problem with it.

Fuji have always made good cameras. I still have three medium format Fujifilm cameras and a whole set of modern Fuji X-Series stuff. Not cheap though!

For modern bridge cameras I think Panasonic take some beating. Here's one used at WEX - another great source of used gear.

https://www.wexphotovideo.com/panasonic-lumix-dmc-fz1000-digital-camera-used-3082361/

And a review from when that camera came out...

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonic-lumix-dmc-fz1000


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 26, 2022)

Cheers OY.  My Nikon is a Coolpix L810.  It must be the best part of 10 years old.  It has a reasonable zoom, but was nowhere as good as my old Fuji for focus (especially in low light) or image stability.  I lost the Fuji, but it had become unusable when a spider died somewhere in the optics!  The Nikon is also becoming erratic when zooming and the mechanics sometimes oscillate or shudder.

I'm generally just a 'point and shoot' photographer, but would like something better than what I've got without breaking the bank.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 26, 2022)

I took a course on Smartphone photography with my Samsung S20 which has a good camera.
It was helpful for adjusting settings but I still can't take a good picture.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 26, 2022)

OY, thanks for the links to WEX, however currently at Argos, you can buy a new FZ100 for considerably less than the used WEX FZ1000 price!
I must have a look at that.


----------



## David777 (Dec 26, 2022)

https://www.dpreview.com/forums/1056

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=used+dslr&_sacat=31388&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## 1955 (Dec 26, 2022)

I pulled out my Canon Rebel XSI that’s been stuffed away for many years. It has a EFS 18-55 & EFS 55-250 lens. Is this thing still worthy?


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 26, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> OY, thanks for the links to WEX, however currently at Argos, you can buy a new FZ100 for considerably less than the used WEX FZ1000 price!
> I must have a look at that.


FZ100 and FZ1000 are very different cameras. I'm surprised Argos are selling a camera released in 2010.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

Folds arms.. puts feet up.. and watches silently  from the peripherals...


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Folds arms.. puts feet up.. and watches silently  from the peripherals...



Passes the popcorn


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2022)

I give up.  Too many options, too much choice.   Thanks for all the advice, but I'll stick with my Nikon until it completely dies and then I'll look around.  As my daughter put it, if you want a good photo, buy a postcard.


----------

